# Identify groundcover



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been taking pictures and slowly identifying the stuff in this yard of this new place.

I've got lawn, and inbetween lawn, there're some nice strips of soft moss, and then there's this soft leafed stuff. The rabbits love it, guess because it's cozier to hop around on than the regular grass.

I'd like to know what folks call it.


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

With just seeing the leaves looks to be purslane.This plant is very tasty for all! You can add to your diet if your inclined to do so.

To further identify this plant which has fleshy bright green leaves and when flowering have small yellow buds which have an abundance of small black seeds. This plant normally grows in damp areas or areas that have frequent moisture.

To further identify stems are usually thicker and reddish brown. If this matches what your seeing, then I would identify as purslane - this is a good plant and should be kept around.

If this does nto match what your seeing, please provide further description or pics and I'll see if I can further assist you in id-ing.

:happy:
&#732;Ten


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It's kind of hard to ID it from the pic you provided-it's too general of a photo. Can you post a pic that shows more detail?


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes I can go take some more photos. This photo right now is taken of it just carpeting the ground like grass from directly overhead. It's short, short as fresh cut grass.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Here are two more photos of it. I'm in eastern PA, took these just the other day. I think the soft white fuzz on the leaves will help identify it.


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

I retract my previous id, not purslane,


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I think it may be a form of Antennaria.
And we have patches of similar plants in parts of our property.
I have never really paid much attention other than to note that it's a patch of little furry silver green plants.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmm, you're right there is some resemblance to some of the Antennaria pictures out there, though I don't see any pictures that perfectly fit.

Since spring is over I can't watch them to see if they ever flower. But I will try to dig some up and see if they grow by rhizomes.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

There's a couple of plants that it looks like to me, they may be a carpet of seedlings that you have there. You could do an internet search of the plants and images for further identification.

One is Lychnis coronaria (Rose Campion) and the other is Stachys byzantina (Lamb&#8217;s Ear). Rose campion has shorter more compacted fuzzy hairs and to the touch it feels like thick short velvet on both sides. Lambs ear has longer, softer hairs and does not feel like velvet, but rather more like the very soft fluffy fur of a newborn baby animal or the downy feathers of a newly hatched baby bird. 

The following 2 pictures are enlarged photos of the tiny seedlings.

First one is Lychnis coronaria (Rose Campion) 













Second one is Stachys byzantina (Lamb&#8217;s Ear)


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah, you know, when I first saw those two pictures I thought the lamb's ear was the first one! 

I have a lot of lamb's ear in this lawn, it's springing up everywhere. I really like it. But these little things.. they're too tiny to be it. They never grow larger than you see.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the same stuff in my yard, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I've seen it, but can't remember what it's called.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it cudweed?


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Vinca Minor is my guess.

Ted


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

When I looked at it on a weed chart, cudweed a/k/a rabbit tobacco was the closest looking thing I could find


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not vinca, I plated that in my yard (a very big lapse in judgement on my part) and that isn't vinca.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like vinca to me, too. Take some to a nursery or the extension agent. Either should be able to help you.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

If it were vinca minor, the camera man would have been eaten alive before they had time to focus. That stuff is very aggressive. Five minutes after you think you have finally killed it all after years of trying, it is everywhere again.


----------

